# Dog and Cat boxes... recommendations?



## gldnwolfeye (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to the idea of what's called a "dog and cat box"... Has anyone ever tried these services before? If so, are there any that you recommend? I am actually a big fan of Birchbox and how they provide their subscribers with a monthly box of goodies for a really affordable price. I also love surprises and I feel that my dogs and cats would feel the same way, so I would really like to give these box subscriptions a try. For the time being, I shop at our local pet shop for the dogs' and cats' food but I want to switch things up a bit and give my furbabies another option to try new things that they will enjoy. I've heard so many good things about these pet boxes that I really would like to give it a go... Can you tell me some of your favorites?

Thanks everyone for your help! I really appreciate it! :smile:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I've never heard of them. The only cat box I know of is a litter box. Otherwise, I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

The OP is talking about the Spoiled Rotten monthly gift boxes. The only dog boxes I have are the aluminum ones attached to my truck.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> The OP is talking about the Spoiled Rotten monthly gift boxes. The only dog boxes I have are the aluminum ones attached to my truck.


LOL! Still, I've never heard of them. Except for the truck box.


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

See here:
http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/genera...5-petflow-spoiled-rotten-pawalla-barkbox.html

I ordered the Spoiled Rotten box. The two top contenders in terms of bang for your buck appear to be Petflow's Spoiled Rotten box and Pawalla. Pawalla comes with wet dog food cans each month, usually 2-3. That's something I wouldn't use ever, so it kind of swayed me towards the SR box.

Check out YouTube! "Spoiled Rotten unboxing," etc. This user has a lot of great ones:

Petflow Spoiled Rotten Box - October - YouTube


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Ahhh, okay.


----------

